# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس الرقائق وتهذيب السلوك وتزكية النفوس >  من كلام ابن القيم (القدح في أهل الحق)

## بكر البعداني

*قال ابن القيم: (فإذا أراد المؤمن الذي رزقه الله بصيرة في دينه، وفقهاً في سنة رسوله، وفهماً في كتابه وأراه ما الناس فيه: من الأهواء والبدع والضلالات، وتنكبهم عن الصراط المستقيم الذي كان عليه رسول الله وأصحابه. فإذا أراد أن يسلك هذا الصراط فليوطن نفسه على قدح الجهال وأهل البدع فيه وطعنهم عليه واذدرائهم به، وتنفير الناس عنه، وتحذيرهم منه كما كان سلفهم من الكفار يفعلونه مع متبوعه وإمامه -صلى الله عليه وسلم-، فأما إن دعاهم إلى ذلك، وقدح فيما هم عليه: فهناك تقوم قيامتهم ويبغون له الغوائل وينصبون له الحبائل. فهو غريب في دينه لفساد أديانهم، غريب في تمسكه بالسنة لتمسكهم بالبدع، غريب في اعتقاده لفساد عقائدهم، غريب في صلاته لسوء صلاتهم، غريب في طريقه لضلال وفساد طرقهم).*

----------

